# مشروع جسر كوبرى بالصور مع الشرح



## هندسة وطن (16 يونيو 2013)

انشاء الله ساحاول ابدء هنا انزال مشروع جسر ضخم ابتداء من القواعد الى
نهائية المشروع اعمال (deck slap ) + water proof انتهاء 
بعمل Approche aslap والتى فائدتها - احتمال الصدمة الناتجة من احمال
المركبات ونقلها الى الجسر +نقل الاحمال تدريجيا الى الجسر........
بسم الله نبدء حسب الصور المتاحة الجسر طوله 375 متر
القواعد (18.3*6 ) طول وعرض بعمق (1.5 ) يتكون من 14 span
compound footing تحتوى القاعدة على 4 اعمدة (بقطر 1.2 متر لكل عمود)
تسليح العمود اواحد ([email protected] ) - 

اعمال الحدادة :يتم اولا وضع الحديد الفرش بكامل الطول فى الاتجاه القصير ثم تثبت الكراسى عليه وويتم بعد
ذلك اعال نجارة القاعدة +ووضع الحديد الغطاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> انشاء الله ساحاول ابدء هنا انزال مشروع جسر ضخم ابتداء من القواعد الى
> نهائية المشروع اعمال (deck slap ) + water proof انتهاء
> بعمل Approche aslap والتى فائدتها - احتمال الصدمة الناتجة من احمال
> السيارات ونقلها الى الجسر +نقل الاحمال تدريجيا الى الجسر........
> بسم الله نبدء حسب الصور المتاحة


السلام عليكم
الشكر لك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك والتي فيها خدمه للجميع.
وحتى تكون الاستفادة اكبر نتمنى عليك في البداية اعطاءنا نبذه عن المشروع من حيث

اسم المشروع 
اسم الشكرة المصممة والمشرفة والمنفذة 
طول الجسر =الكوبري bridge وطول المجازات فيه spans 
عدد الحارات وعرض الجسر. 
نوع التصميم الانشائي للجسر 
الهدف من المشروع 
اية معلومات اخرى تراها مفيدة 
وعلى بركة الله توكل 
وستتم المتابعة باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر لك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك والتي فيها خدمه للجميع.
> وحتى تكون الاستفادة اكبر نتمنى عليك في البداية اعطاءنا نبذه عن المشروع من حيث
> 
> ...


انشاء الله بحاول قدر المستطاع ان ارفق جميع المعلومات 
المهمة هنا كاملة يا استاذى العزيز والله المستعان وارجو 
منكم مساعدتى اذا اخطاءت ولكم الود والاخاء


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 يونيو 2013)

اسم المشروع : ازدواج طريق جدة الليث
اسم الشركة المصممة: شركة نزار الكردى
الشركة المنفذة : شركة العيونى للتجارة والمقاولات
طول الجسر :375 متر . طول الاسبان 15.60 عرض الجسر 12.68 
عدد الحارات : حارتين بعرض 3.75 م واكتاف 2.5 م
الهدف من المشروع : توسعة الطريق الساحلى المؤدى الى جدة عبر وادى (الشواق)
مرفق ملف يوضح المعلومات العامة عن التنفيز


مشاهدة المرفق 91319مشاهدة المرفق 91319مشاهدة المرفق 91319[ملحوظة : ساقوم بتنزيل ملفات اوتوكاد للجسر aoutcad2013مشاهدة المرفق 01 GENNOTES.rar


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 يونيو 2013)

بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الحدادة كاملة 
للقاعدة بوضع الحديد الفرش والغطاء
يقوم المساح بتنزيل سناتر الاعمدة(4 colum )
يستخدمها الحداد فى وضع الاعمدة الدائرية فى موقعها 
ويجب التاكد عند الاستلام ان محاور الاعمدة فى موقعها
الصحيح بقياس المسافات بين (محور العمود وطرف القاعدة القريب والبعيد فى اتجاه
x ,y ) كما فى المخططات لضمان وقوع العمود فى موقعه الصحيح(هذا التشييك )
يتم طبعا بعد استلام المساح الاستشارى لمحاور الاعمدة بالنسبة للكوبرى 
كما فى الصورة


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

خلاصة تقرير التربة للشركة المصممة :
1 - العمق الادنى للاساسات يجب ان لا يقل عن (6 متر ) من سطح الارض الطبيعية , وتم اختيار العمق الادنى بافتراض عمق تعرية التربة
بجرف المياه يساوى 5.5 متر . بواسطة القواعد المنفصلة .
2 - الجهد الصافى المسموح به للتربة ( 250 كيلو نيوتن /م2 ) .
3 - الهبوط الكلى للقواعد نتيجة لجهد التربة المقدر حسابيا تساوى 70.33 مم , بينما الهبوط الغير منتظم بين القواعد قدر ب 24.43 مم.
4 - القيم الموصى بها للكثافة للتربة الحبيبة ( ) ومعامل الضغط النشط للتربة ( Ka ) ومعامل الاحتكاك بين خرسانة القواعد
والتربة ( f ) هى كالتالى :
- الكثافة (قاما ) = 18 kn /m3 .
- معامل الضغط للتربة النشط (Ka ) = 0.333 ) .
- معامل الاحتكاك ( f ) = 0.5 ) .
التوصيات لحماية سطح الخرسانة تحت التربة حسب الفحص المخبرى للمياه :
- يوصى باستخدام الاسمنت الاسمنت البرتلاندى المقاوم للكبريتات .
- يجب ان لا تقل نسبة الاسمنت فى الخلطة عن 350 كجم / م3 .
- اقصى نسبة للمياه فى الأسمنت تساوى ( 0.45 ) 
- يجب عزل جميع الاساسات الخرسانية بطبقة من البيتومين على طبقتين .

وقد تم شرح وافى للتقارير التربة ومحتواها هنا فى المنتدى وباسهاب .


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

يتبع......................


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

الاعضاء الرئيسية فى الجسر :
الجسر نوعه : normal عدد الاسبانات =span 15 طول الاسبان = 15.6 متر
نوع الخرسانة : cast in site مصبوبة فى الوقع.
مكوناته : ساسردها بالتفصيل لاحقا :
*1 - PIER -* يحتوى على :
أ - FOOTING .
ب - PEDESTAL ( وهذا قاعدة اضافية ادرجها المقاول لزيادة كميات الحديد والخرسانة وليست ضرورية ).
ج - COLUMN .
2 - CAP BEAM or X-HEAD: 
أ - CURTIAIN WALL .
ب - BEARING PLINTH .
ج - (RUBBER ( ELASTOMERIC BRG= 400*250*52 mm).
3 - GIRDER :
 أ - FLANGE .
ب - BEAM GIRDER .
ج - HOOK .
4 - ABUTMENT : ا - FOOTING .
ب - ABUT STEM WALL .
ج - CURTAIN WALL .
د - PLINTH .
هـ - BACK WALL .
د - WING WALL .
5 - DECK SLAP .
6 - DIAPHRAGM .
7 - APPROCH SLAP .
8 - ( water proofing (2 layer) .
9 - (ASPHLT = 2layer : BBC =5cm + BWC =8cm )

يتبع


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

مرفق ملف اوتوكاد 
مشاهدة المرفق 04PIER.rarمشاهدة المرفق 04PIER.rar
يوضح اجزاء الجسر


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

ENG_M9M_SADEK قال:


> السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام باشمهندس
م .. اى سؤال


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

cupo_loverboy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك​


تسلم يا باشمهندس وليتنا نقدر
نوفى جزء قليل جدا مما وجدناه هنا


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> يتبع......................


رقم 1 معلومة للجميع cover concret وهو معمول بعق 6 سم ولكن نلاحظ هنا ان النجار قام
بتوزيع كميات زيادة من الغطاء الخرسانى وقريبة جدا من بعض .
رقم 2 اشير هنا الى over lap = 65*D اى 65 مضروبة فى قطر السيخ ( فى الكود حديد قطر 32 ملم يجب ان يكون الاوفر لاب له 
قطر السيخ * 65 .
رقم 3 اقص بها (bede stal ) ,وهى تمثل هنا قاعدة او تاج لتدعيم العمود واستخدمها المقاول هنا فقط لزيادة كمية الحديد والخرسانة
لان ارتفاعات الاعمدة قصيرة وليست طويلة جدا (تتراوح بين 7 الى 5 متر فقط ) وهى هنا غير مكتملة التسليح بعد صب القاعدة.
رقم 4 وهى اشائر الاعمدة (column ) وهى قطر 32 ملم بارتفاع يساوى (over lap = 65*D ) - فى القطر .


----------



## هندسة وطن (17 يونيو 2013)

MEMBER
DIA
NO
TOP X bar 
BOT Xbar
BOT y bar
TOP Y b
FOOTING
25
118
118
118
40
40
40
40
side bar u shap
16
8
side bar l shap
16
8

جدول حديد تسليح القواعد 
والاعمدة وسارفق ملف اوتوكاد كامل يوضح اشكال الحديد والعدد
لعدم انزال شكل الحديد هنا :


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> مرفق ملف اوتوكاد
> مشاهدة المرفق 91364مشاهدة المرفق 91364
> يوضح اجزاء الجسر


يحتوى الملف على مخططات 
PIER DETAILLS وهى لتحديد ابعاد
القاعدة واطوال الاعمدة تفاصيل فقط (مقطع راسى section) :
1 -section for pier (longitudinal) l :
يوضح مقطع راسى للقاعدة + العمود +الكاب بيم + قاعدة البيرنك (التى توضع عليها الربر )+ بلاستيك rubber +
جزء من الgirder +slap+asphalt 
2 - section for girder .
3 - new jersy (نوع من انواع الحمايات ) .
4 - section & detail for pering plinth .

وهى تكون مفصلة لعدد 14 PIER كاملة...ساقوم بتنزيلها لاحقا .

,


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

موضع محور العمود بعد وضع مهندس
المساحة لاحداثيات محور العمود Coordinates



قياس بعد outer colmun steel -to- end of footing


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

لتنزيل احداثيات محور العمود على القاعدة يتم اولا ً تثبيت اللوح الخشبى الظاهر
على الصورة باحكام شديد على غطاء حديد القاعدة العلوى ثم يضع المساح سنة 
الالفيتر على اللوح مع التاكد من استقامة (الالفيتر (يوجد عليه ميزان مياه للتاكد من
عمودية الالفيتر على القاعدة ) ثم تثبيت مسمار عادى على اللوح مكان محور العمود
مع التنبيه الشديد على الحدادين بعدم المساس نهائيا بالمسمار(محور العمود)


----------



## mahmoud789 (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
رقم 2 اشير هنا الى over lap = 65*D اى 65 مضروبة فى قطر السيخ​سؤال فى هذه الصوره ارى ان كل الوصلات فى مكان واحد الا ينص الكود على ضروره توزيع الوصلات ؟
رقم 3 اقص بها (bede stal ) ,وهى تمثل هنا قاعدة او تاج لتدعيم العمود واستخدمها المقاول هنا فقط لزيادة كمية الحديد والخرسانة​سيادتكم جهه اشراف ام جهه تنفيذ وكيف اقنع المقاول جهه الاشراف بهذه الزياده ؟ما هى المبررات التى استخدمها ؟


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

سؤال مهم هنا ؟
هل هناك طريقة حديثة لوضع محور العمود على القاعدة 
كما فى طريقتى اعلاه...
ارجو لو هناك متابع ان يشاركنى


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

mahmoud789 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> رقم 2 اشير هنا الى over lap = 65*D اى 65 مضروبة فى قطر السيخ​سؤال فى هذه الصوره ارى ان كل الوصلات فى مكان واحد الا ينص الكود على ضروره توزيع الوصلات ؟
> رقم 3 اقص بها (bede stal ) ,وهى تمثل هنا قاعدة او تاج لتدعيم العمود واستخدمها المقاول هنا فقط لزيادة كمية الحديد والخرسانة​سيادتكم جهه اشراف ام جهه تنفيذ وكيف اقنع المقاول جهه الاشراف بهذه الزياده ؟ما هى المبررات التى استخدمها ؟


1 - اما بخصوص توزيع الوصلات فعلى امتداد القاعدة فى الجزء الذى لا يظهر لك من بقية الصورة يوجد وصل اخر عند 
منتصف العمود رقم 3 قبل الاخير ..حاولنا توزيع الوصلات بالتبادل (يعنى نصل السيختين الاوليين ونترك التى بعدهم ثم نصل البعدهم)
ولكننا وجدنا باننا لو ابتعنا اهذه الطريقة ساكثر من عدد اماكن الوصلات فى القاعدة وهندسيا الوصل غير مرغوب فيه (لانه يعتبر منطقة ضعف )
كما فى الصورة 






مما ولد اكثر من منطقة للوصل كما فى مشاركتك
اما بخصوص القاعدة الصغرى التى انشاءها المقاول:
فقد تقدمت بخطاب اعتراض على هذه القاعدة رسميا لوزارة النقل 
ولكن اتضح ان 1 - المقاول كان ذو نفوز فى الوزارة 2 - وثانيا احتج وكما قيل لمكتبنا بان منطقة الجسر منطقة سيل (حقيقتا ) قوى 
وقد طلب المقاول ذلك للتدعيم الاعمدة و 3 - اعترض بعض اعضاء اللجنة فى التصميم لدى الوزارة فى تدخلنا فى كميات موافق عليها من المكتب المصمم ومن الوزارة ( ؟؟ ).

واشكر لك مهندس محمود مداخلتك .


----------



## magicengineering (18 يونيو 2013)

2 - وثانيا احتج وكما قيل لمكتبنا بان منطقة الجسر منطقة سيل (حقيقتا ) قوى
اذا كان الجسر موجود فى مسار سيل هل اخذت احتياطات اخرى فى تصميم هذا الجسر ام انه نموذج معتمد ---- اعتقد انه كان يجب اعطاء المفاول شهاده تقدير​


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

magicengineering قال:


> 2 - وثانيا احتج وكما قيل لمكتبنا بان منطقة الجسر منطقة سيل (حقيقتا ) قوى
> اذا كان الجسر موجود فى مسار سيل هل اخذت احتياطات اخرى فى تصميم هذا الجسر ام انه نموذج معتمد ---- اعتقد انه كان يجب اعطاء المفاول شهاده تقدير​


تم اخز جميع الاحتياطات بالنسبة للتصميم ولماذا تعطى المقاول اعطى المصمم
وشكلك يا باشمهندس لم تنظر جيدا لمكونات الجسر فالقاعدة الواحدة تحتوى على
اربعة اعمدة بقطر 1.20 م ومع ذلك من ناحية تصميمية لا مشكلة ابدا فى عدمها او وجودها .
والا اتحفنا انت .


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

من المعلوم بالضرورة استخدام over lap له قواعد وشروط فى الكود الامريكى
ويزكر وصل حديد التسليح فى القواعد بالنسبة للجدران والاعمدة حسب الضغط
والشد ACI الامريكى سوء بالتناوب staggred او فى منطقة واحدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> سؤال مهم هنا ؟
> هل هناك طريقة حديثة لوضع محور العمود على القاعدة
> كما فى طريقتى اعلاه...
> ارجو لو هناك متابع ان يشاركنى



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس على الاضافة الجديدة .. واتمنى منك المتابعة ... 
وكنت نوهت سابقا على المهندس احمد فتحى عندما بدا فى شرح جزء محطات الرفع لاعمال الصرف الصحى بانه سرعان ما يصاب بالملل .خصوصا مع الوقت التى تاخذه معك لتحضير الصورة ..

وبالنسبة للمشاركة . عند تحطيط الاعمدة خصوا فى اعمال الكبارى يفضل تحديد اركان الاعمدة اولا بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة ...
خصوصا ان مكان العمود يحدد سابقا لتركيب الاشاير اسفل القاعدة وتركيب الكانات اسفل الشبكة العلوية ...
كما بالشكل التالى ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> 1 - اما بخصوص توزيع الوصلات فعلى امتداد القاعدة فى الجزء الذى لا يظهر لك من بقية الصورة يوجد وصل اخر عند
> منتصف العمود رقم 3 قبل الاخير ..حاولنا توزيع الوصلات بالتبادل (يعنى نصل السيختين الاوليين ونترك التى بعدهم ثم نصل البعدهم)
> ولكننا وجدنا باننا لو ابتعنا اهذه الطريقة ساكثر من عدد اماكن الوصلات فى القاعدة وهندسيا الوصل غير مرغوب فيه (لانه يعتبر منطقة ضعف )
> كما فى الصورة
> ...



*اولا - ما ابعاد القاعدة بشمهندس ..

ثانيا:- هو كل الناس واصلة كده ..يعنى المدير مش عارف حاجة وشغال مهندس ...والمقاول علشان واصل يعدل بمزاجه ..يلا ربنا يعينك ....*


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس على الاضافة الجديدة .. واتمنى منك المتابعة ...
> وكنت نوهت سابقا على المهندس احمد فتحى عندما بدا فى شرح جزء محطات الرفع لاعمال الصرف الصحى بانه سرعان ما يصاب بالملل .خصوصا مع الوقت التى تاخذه معك لتحضير الصورة ..
> 
> وبالنسبة للمشاركة . عند تحطيط الاعمدة خصوا فى اعمال الكبارى يفضل تحديد اركان الاعمدة اولا بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة ...
> ...


*عند تحطيط الاعمدة خصوا فى اعمال الكبارى يفضل تحديد اركان الاعمدة اولا بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة ...
خصوصا ان مكان العمود يحدد سابقا لتركيب الاشاير اسفل القاعدة وتركيب الكانات اسفل الشبكة العلوية ...
كما بالشكل التالى ...
**اشكرك يا باشمهندس على مداخلتك الاعمدة هنا دائرية وتحتاج لتحديد سنتر العمود فقط اما بخصوص تحديده مسبقا
فى الاسفل فهذا صعب جدا مع وجود حديد الغطاء (top steel ,X-y ) ونكتفى بتثبيتها فى اعلى حديد القاعدة
(الغطاء) كما فى صورى واحكام وضع حديد العمود او العشائر بكانات دائرية (circle sturrb ) والمحور للعمود
موجود باحداثيات لا تقبل الشك ودمت ..*


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

magicengineering قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 91384
> لا اظن ان المقاول الذى اراد ان يضيف عامل امان زياده من وجهه نظره حتى لو كانت خاطئه لا يحتاج لاستغلال نفوذه لكى يقنع اى شخص بوجهه نظره
> وما ادراك فالمشروع يحتوى على 6 كبارى بنفس الطول اضرب 6 *14*4 *2.0*2.0 *1.8 = كمية خرسانة + حديد واستغل نفوذه تماما واقنع الوزارة بذلك بدليل اننا ننفذها
> الان رقم اعتراضنا
> ...


اما من ناحية الاحتياطات فوجهة نظر المقاول سليمة علما بان 
ارتفاع المياه اى السيل فى مواجهة القاعدة الاضافية (ونصيحة قد تكون مصالح بعض الشركات العظمى التى يتوقف عليها فوق افراد الوزراء)


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *اولا - ما ابعاد القاعدة بشمهندس ..
> 
> ثانيا:- هو كل الناس واصلة كده ..يعنى المدير مش عارف حاجة وشغال مهندس ...والمقاول علشان واصل يعدل بمزاجه ..يلا ربنا يعينك ....*


ابعاد القاعدة موجودة فى ملف الاوتوكاد المرفق pier details 
وهى (13.30 * 5.5 ) وفى جسر مجاور اخر (16.30 * 6.0 ) متر
واما بالنسة للوصل هنا لا علاقة له بالنفوذ - ستجد ان هناك سيخة واحدة 
ممتدة من بداية القاعدة وموصلة فقط عند منتصف العمود ال3 والتى بعدها 
والتى بعدها موصولة من منتصف العمود الاول وممتدة بالتناوب او التبادل
الى طرف القاعدة من الناحية الاخرى لو امعنت النظر جيدا.
ولك خالص الشكر للمشاركة


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

magicengineering قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 91384
> لا اظن ان المقاول الذى اراد ان يضيف عامل امان زياده من وجهه نظره حتى لو كانت خاطئه لا يحتاج لاستغلال نفوذه لكى يقنع اى شخص بوجهه نظره
> وهذا واضح من اسلوبك الحاد والهجومى الذى جعلك تخسر هذه الموقعه الصغيره امام المقاول حتى مع قوه موقفك
> اما بخصوص احتياطات حمايه قواعد الجسور من عوامل نحر المياه بسب السيول وغيرها فهى كثيره ولكن لا اعتقد اننى اريد ان اتحفك بها واليك هذه الافلام لعلك تتواضع قليلا
> ...


هزه احد الجسور التى اشرف عليها
وقد داهمها السيل - وقد قمنا بمعالجة
هذه المشكلة والان الجسر مستخدم وفى امان






وهذا جسر اخر غمره السيل 
وتم الانتهاء منها وله قرابة 2 سنة
وما زال يعمل بكفاءة جدا ولم نسجل اى هبوط يزكر


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

غريبة كل المشاركات لم تصب 
فى فائدة العمل بل تدعوا للاستغراب
فى الطرح ...
هل من متابع


----------



## هندسة وطن (18 يونيو 2013)

سؤال مهم جدا للافزاز وخبراء الهندسة
المدنية هنا .
تسليح العمود الدائرى فى الجسر المرفق كالاتى:
كما فى الصور المرفق سابقا للاعمدة

سؤالى اين يتم وصل باقى حديد تسليح العمود
مع العشائر مشاهدة المرفق تفريدة تسليح ال&#1.rarمع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان العشائر
كل سيختين مع بعض قطر 32 ملم ؟؟
ارجو الرد للمتابعين ؟


----------



## mahmoud789 (18 يونيو 2013)

انت بتستخدم اوتوكاد فيرجن كام ؟؟ انا بستخدم اوتوكاد 2012 والملفات لا تفتح معى لانها صنعت بفيرجن احدث
ياريت تعيد تحميل ملفات الاوتوكاد بعد حفظها بصيغة 2010


----------



## Mohamed laith (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## هندسة وطن (19 يونيو 2013)

mahmoud789 قال:


> انت بتستخدم اوتوكاد فيرجن كام ؟؟ انا بستخدم اوتوكاد 2012 والملفات لا تفتح معى لانها صنعت بفيرجن احدث
> ياريت تعيد تحميل ملفات الاوتوكاد بعد حفظها بصيغة 2010



باشمهندس محمود السلام عليكم 
انا مستخدم اوتوكاد 2013 وقد نوهت بذلك فى 
بداية المشروع المرفق وساقوم باعادة رفع الملفات
على اوتوكاد 2010 انشاء الله


----------



## هندسة وطن (19 يونيو 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه



مشكور يا باشمهندس محمد 
وتسلم على المتابعة


----------



## هندسة وطن (19 يونيو 2013)

طريقة صنع الغطاء الخرسانى (concrete cover )






الفورمة للغطاء الخرسانى


----------



## هندسة وطن (19 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> سؤال مهم جدا للافزاز وخبراء الهندسة
> المدنية هنا .
> تسليح العمود الدائرى فى الجسر المرفق كالاتى:
> كما فى الصور المرفق سابقا للاعمدة
> ...


سؤال لأستشارى الهندسة المدنية ضرورى
هل طريقة الوصل الاتية آآمنه


----------



## MOTAZ73 (19 يونيو 2013)

نشكر لك جهودك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

*ملاحظة بشمهندس ..على لا اراها ....
من المتطلبات تكتيف الكانات لاشاير الاعمدة بين الشبكة العلوية والسفلية للحديد ..سواء للاعمدة الدائرية او المستطيلة ...كما بالصورة التى ارفقتها سلفا ...
هل هى موجودة ام لا ؟؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

كيف يتم عمل البسكوت من هذه الصورة ...







** يا ريت لو ملف الاوتوكاد عموما يكون نسخة 2004 لان فى مهندسين ما زالت تستخدم 2006 .وان كان 2010 لا باس بها ..

** ما لفظ العشائر ؟؟
هل السيخين على داير الاعمدة ام يتم تركيب صف تانى من الاسياخ ؟؟؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> كيف يتم عمل البسكوت من هذه الصورة ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للاعمدة الدائرية ذات الكانة الدائرية اليتيمة يراعى ان تكون الكانة ذات تداخل lap لا يقل عن 15 سم وتنتهي بزاوية (جنش) hook وان تكون نهايات الكانات ليست مثبتة الى نفس السيخ الراسي الواحد بل يتم تبديلها مع الاسياخ المتتالية staggered وفي هذا نص واضح في ال aci 318 وافترض ان باقي الكودات تطلب نفس الشيء.يمكن مراجعة الفقرة المعنية في ال ACI318-11 7.10.5.4 .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم


> المهندس الصامت كيف يتم عمل البسكوت من هذه الصورة ...








يتم من خلا ربط هذه القطع البلاستيكية بسلك (بشكل حلقي )ومن ثم تبعبأتها في الخرسانة (يمكن وضع سلك اذا كانت ستستخدم للجدران)وفي اليوم التالي يفك رباط السلك وبهذه نحصل على بسكوت spacer موحد السماكة ومستوي السطح .وهي افضل بكثير مما ينفذ في المشاريع بهذه الطريقة (في الصورة التالية)








> ** ما لفظ العشائر ؟؟





> هل السيخين على داير الاعمدة ام يتم تركيب صف تانى من الاسياخ ؟؟؟



تعني ان يتم وضع قضبان حديد التسليح كمجموعه boundel
وهي مسمحوحة بالكود الامريكي وتم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة
وللمزيد اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng333365/


----------



## med yazid (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## هندسة وطن (20 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> سؤال مهم جدا للافزاز وخبراء الهندسة
> المدنية هنا .
> تسليح العمود الدائرى فى الجسر المرفق كالاتى:
> كما فى الصور المرفق سابقا للاعمدة
> ...


اعتزر جدا منك يا باشمهندس
​قصدت الاشائر للاعمدة الدائرية


----------



## هندسة وطن (23 يونيو 2013)

اعتزر منكم اخوتى فبعد الرضاء بقضاء الله وتسليمه
توفيت بنت اختى قادمة فى زيارة بالرياض ولذا
لن اتمكن من الدخول لمدة 10 ايام انشاء الله وساكمل عند عودتى
لذهابى الى السودان وانا لله وانا اله راجعون وربنا يرحم موتاكم وموتى المسلمين .


----------



## Mohamed laith (24 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرحمها ويدخلها فسيح جناته


----------



## SALAH MONIR (24 يونيو 2013)

اللهم اغفر له ولنا ولجميع اموات المسلمبن الى يوم الدين


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (24 يونيو 2013)

مشكووور ياهندسه ومذيدا من التوفيق


----------



## khaled (troy) (25 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يصبرك ويلهمك الصبر والسلوان


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (29 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## midobeso88 (29 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرحمها يارب قلوبنا معاك يابشمهندس ولو احتجت اى حاجه من اخواتك فى مصر


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هندسة وطن (5 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله الذى خلق الموت والحياة ليمتحننا ى دنيانا
واشكر كل من واسانا وعزانى فى مصابى الجلل
ورحم الله موتانا وموتاكم وادخلهم فسيح جناتهم 
مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين فى عليين 
والحمد لله على مراده
وانشاء الله نواصل...
​


----------



## هندسة وطن (5 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام وهي مسمحوحة بالكود الامريكي وتم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة
> وللمزيد اليك الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng333365/


ولكن يا باشمهندس رزق الا يؤدى استخدام طريقة bundled فاننا اذا استخدمنا 
هذه الطريقة لتركيب الحديد الرئيسى (سيختين) من الداخل فاننا بذلك نكون زدنا الغطاء الخرسانى
كالتالى (0.05 +0.032) سم و = 0.082 وبالتالى زيادة الغطاء الخرسانى
2 - اما اذا تم تركيب السيختين الرئيستين للعمود من الخارج فالبتالى يغل عندنا الغطاء
الخرسانى ويصبح (0.05 - 0.032 ) = 0.018 سم .
وهذا غير مقبول .
الرجاء الرد لنقاش ودمتم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> ولكن يا باشمهندس رزق الا يؤدى استخدام طريقة bundled فاننا اذا استخدمنا
> هذه الطريقة لتركيب الحديد الرئيسى (سيختين) من الداخل فاننا بذلك نكون زدنا الغطاء الخرسانى
> كالتالى (0.05 +0.032) سم و = 0.082 وبالتالى زيادة الغطاء الخرسانى
> 2 - اما اذا تم تركيب السيختين الرئيستين للعمود من الخارج فالبتالى يغل عندنا الغطاء
> ...


السلام عليكم
عندما يوجد كثافة في حديد بحيث اذا قمنا بتوزيع الحديد حسب الطريقة المعتادة نجد ان المسافة بين قضبان حديد التسليح غير كافية لذلك نلجأ الى جميع اكثر من سيخ بجانب الاخر كما تم بيانه سابقا.
اما بخصوص الكفر فهو يؤخذ من ابعد نقطة في حديد التسليح وفي حالة الاعمدة والكمرات تكون الكانة وليس الحديد الرئيسي للكمره او العمود.
وعند وضع حديد التسليح على شكل مجموعات او طبقات يتم اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند حسب d العمق الفعال للكمره .


----------



## هندسة وطن (6 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندما يوجد كثافة في حديد بحيث اذا قمنا بتوزيع الحديد حسب الطريقة المعتادة نجد ان المسافة بين قضبان حديد التسليح غير كافية لذلك نلجأ الى جميع اكثر من سيخ بجانب الاخر كما تم بيانه سابقا.
> اما بخصوص الكفر فهو يؤخذ من ابعد نقطة في حديد التسليح وفي حالة الاعمدة والكمرات تكون الكانة وليس الحديد الرئيسي للكمره او العمود.
> وعند وضع حديد التسليح على شكل مجموعات او طبقات يتم اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند حسب d العمق الفعال للكمره .


مشكور يا هندسة كلامك سليم فقد نسيت حساب سمك الكانة للعمود الدائرى
يصبح الكفر لو تم الركوب من الداخل بدلا عن (0.082 - 0.012 = 0.07 سم 
ولو تم الركوب من الخارج يصبح الغطاء الخرسانى ( 0.018 - 0.012 = 0.006 سم 
وهذا مستيحيل .
لو اتعبنا طريقة تجميع الحديد الرباعية فى شكل مربع 00 كما موضح يؤدى الى تغير 
00 فى شكل العمود الدائرى هل وضعه كما فى الصورة ممكن او لا ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يوليو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة كلامك سليم فقد نسيت حساب سمك الكانة للعمود الدائرى
> يصبح الكفر لو تم الركوب من الداخل بدلا عن (0.082 - 0.012 = 0.07 سم
> ولو تم الركوب من الخارج يصبح الغطاء الخرسانى ( 0.018 - 0.012 = 0.006 سم
> وهذا مستيحيل .
> ...


السلام عليكم
حسب رايي المتواضع ما ورد في الصورة صحيح ولكن قد يكون من الافضل استخدام الوصل الميكانيكي بدلا منه couplers




الوصل بالتراكب overlap splices




coupler splices


----------



## هندسة وطن (6 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب رايي المتواضع ما ورد في الصورة صحيح ولكن قد يكون من الافضل استخدام الوصل الميكانيكي بدلا منه couplers
> 
> 
> ...


اشكرك على اهتمامك ونسبة لقلة الامكانيات المادية للمشروع
لا يمكننا استخدام الوصل بالتراكب او اللحام هنا .
لما فيها من اخز فترات طولة فى قلفنة الحديد واستيراد
الوصلات.


----------



## هندسة وطن (6 يوليو 2013)

نتابع فى خطوات انشاء الجسر .
مرحلة صب القواعد المنفصلة وساقوم بارفاق الملفات على اوتوكاد 2007 
انشاء الله


----------



## هندسة وطن (6 يوليو 2013)

مرحلة تسوية سطح القاعدة بعد انتهاء الصب 
ملحوظة (كوبرى اخر بدون قاعدة اضافية على العمود )








2- مرحلة معالجة الخرسانة curing حتى تاخز الخرسانة قوتها
بواسطة الغمر بالمياه ووضع الخيش (احد طرق المعالجة ) .توجد ملاحظات 1 و 2





ملاحظات :
1 - تتم عمل فواصل بالرمل بتقسيم سطح الخرسانة الى مستطيلات تغمر بالياه
للحفاظ على مياه المعالجة اطول فترة ممكنة .
2 - يتم تغطية كامل سطح الخرسانة بالخيش (احد طرق المعالج ) ونلاحظ هنا قلة طبقات 
الخيش المستخدمة وتم ايقاف ذلك بتوجيه امر للمقاول بوضع اكثر من طبقة من الخيش 
على كامل السطح وجوانب القاعدة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يوليو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> مرحلة تسوية سطح القاعدة بعد انتهاء الصب
> ملحوظة (كوبرى اخر بدون قاعدة اضافية على العمود )
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اذا تمت عمل curing بطريقة عمل احواض (الغمر) فليس هناك من داع للخيش والافضل من الخيش التغطية بالنايلون(المشمع).




تم تنفيذ الاحواض من mortar (المونة=رمل+اسمنت+ماء)


----------



## هندسة وطن (7 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا تمت عمل curing بطريقة عمل احواض (الغمر) فليس هناك من داع للخيش والافضل من الخيش التغطية بالنايلون(المشمع).
> 
> تم تنفيذ الاحواض من mortar (المونة=رمل+اسمنت+ماء)
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> رزق حجاوي قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## اسراء اسامه (8 يوليو 2013)

هل ينفع عمود فيه 10 اسياخ فاي 18 ومفيش فاي 18 .هل ينفع نعمل حديد فاي 16 مم مثلا هيطلع 14فاي 16 والاشاير 10 فقط وهل ده ينفع ولو ينفع كيف يمكن تنفيذها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يوليو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> هل ينفع عمود فيه 10 اسياخ فاي 18 ومفيش فاي 18 .هل ينفع نعمل حديد فاي 16 مم مثلا هيطلع 14فاي 16 والاشاير 10 فقط وهل ده ينفع ولو ينفع كيف يمكن تنفيذها


السلام عليكم
اذا توفر قطر 18 مم فهو الافضل واتباع ما ورد من مخططات.
اما بخصوص استبدال بقطر 16 مع ان الاشاير قطر 18 مم وعدد 10 فلا مشكلة بذلك .


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 يوليو 2013)

مخططات plan للجسر مرفوعة على
اوتوكاد 2007 .
وسارفق باقى الملفات
ارجو لو هناك متابع ان يؤكد لى ان اللف على اوتوكاد 2007
مشاهدة المرفق 02PLAN.rar


----------



## محمد فاخر محمد (10 يوليو 2013)

ما شاء الله بارك الله بك أخي العزيز​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> مخططات plan للجسر مرفوعة على
> اوتوكاد 2007 .
> وسارفق باقى الملفات
> ارجو لو هناك متابع ان يؤكد لى ان اللف على اوتوكاد 2007
> مشاهدة المرفق 91794


السلام علكيم 
كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة شهر مضان المبارك
وشكرا على هذا الملف واتمنى عليك اعادة رفع الملفات السابقة بنفس نسخة الاتوكاد 2007
حيث ان الملفات السابقة لم تفتح ...؟.


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام علكيم
> كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة شهر مضان المبارك
> وشكرا على هذا الملف واتمنى عليك اعادة رفع الملفات السابقة بنفس نسخة الاتوكاد 2007
> حيث ان الملفات السابقة لم تفتح ...؟.


,وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذى الجليل واخى
كل عام وانتم بخير وتصوموا وتفطروا على خير وبركة
وجعله الله شهر رحمة ومغفرة ورضوان عليكم
الحمد لله الان ساقوم بتنزيل بقى الملفات انشاء الله


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 يوليو 2013)

مخطط اوتوكاد 2007 منظر جانبى elevation
للكوبرى من القاعدة - الى القيردر والاسفلت موضح عليه الابعاد
والاحداثيات ...وساقوم بتفصيلكل مقطع على حده
من PIER 1 - TO - PIER14 + ABUT 1+2

مشاهدة المرفق 03 ELEV.rar


----------



## هندسة وطن (12 يوليو 2013)

مرحلة اعداد الفرم والشدات للاعمدة







1- القاعدة الثانوية فوق القاعدة الريسية (bed stal ) وهى مدهونة بطبقتين من البتومين السائل (عازل )
حيث فى الاشتراطات العامة كل عضو خرسانى مدفون يجب عزله .
2 - فورمة العمود من الحديد الدائرى وهو يتكون من فورمتين نصف دائرة بعرض قطر العمود (1.2 ) متر .
3 - شدات الحديد وتستخدم ك (trust ) لتثبيت فورمة الحديد عند نهايتيها بكلبسات .





** ماذا يفعل العامل فى الرقم 1 .
** ما فائدة الخشب الموجود بجانب فورمة العمود فى الرقم 2 .


----------



## هندسة وطن (12 يوليو 2013)

محمد فاخر محمد قال:


> ما شاء الله بارك الله بك أخي العزيز​


مشكور باشمهندس محمد 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يوليو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> مرحلة اعداد الفرم والشدات للاعمدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الفرم الموجود حول العمود فهو لهدفين

تحديد موقع العمود.
تثبيت شدة العمود من الاسفل وعدم حصول uplift لشدة العمودة.
اما العامل فاتوقع انه يقوم بالتاكد من الشاقولية vertically من خلال البلل plumb


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## هندسة وطن (14 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الفرم الموجود حول العمود فهو لهدفين
> 
> تحديد موقع العمود.
> ...


----------



## ibrahim ashour (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس .. فعلا مجهود تشكر عليه .. ربنا يجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هندسة وطن (14 يوليو 2013)

مقطع عرضى يوضح اجزاء pier 
وساقوم بتفصيل فائدة كل عضو هنا..
مشاهدة المرفق 04PIER.dwg ظ…ظ‚ط·ط¹ ظٹظˆط¶ط­ ط§ط¬ط²ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط¨ط±ظ‰ ط¹ط±ط¶ظ‰.rar


----------



## mhd* (14 يوليو 2013)

شكراااا


----------



## هندسة وطن (21 يوليو 2013)

mhd* قال:


> شكراااا


 تسلم مهندس 
محمد 
;كما فى المقطع الراسى المرفق
على اوتوكاد ساقوم بتعريف وظائف كل 
عضو فى الجسر لاهمية هذه المعلومات 
لمتابعين


----------



## هندسة وطن (21 يوليو 2013)

فائدة اجزاء الجسر :
1 - ما هى فائدة APROACH SLAP :
 * تعمل على توزيع احمال المرور بالتساوى اسفل (abutment ) التربة خلف الاباتمينت .
* تقلل من صدمة عجلات السيارات فى ABUTMENT .
* تقلل من الهبوط الحاصل فى الرصف اسفل الطبقات .

2 - ما هى فائدة ال DIAPHAGM :
* يقاوم التشوه الحاصل فى المقطع لل SUPSTRUCTURE
 * يساعد فى توزيع الاحمال الراسية الواقعة على ال GIRDER .
* يمنع الحركة الجانبية للقيردر وتثبيتها مع بعض.
هذه المعلومات مهمة وساقوم بانزال باقى المعلومات


----------



## هندسة وطن (21 يوليو 2013)

slipform : 
form which are moved in a regulated fashion along a concrete element . the form is moved as the section 8 it leaves has reached sufficient strength. 
slope protectoin :
Material covering the slope which tapers from an abutment to the underpass.
spread footing :
A footing that is not supported by piles.
stem :
A wall extending u from a footing as in a solid wall pier or cantlever abutment .
substructurre :
structure components all constituent element designed to support the superstructure and overpassroadway


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بخير وعيد مبارك
اعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات خالص التهانى
لجميع اعضاء المنتدى بخصوص العيد .....
انشاء الله ساواصل فى جهدى الصغير جدا لتكملة
مشروع الجسر هذا الى نهايته ...مع تحياتى


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نواصل : 
الان تفاصيل مخططات الحديد لل pier 
,وساقوم بانزال schedule bar بالتفصيل
مشاهدة المرفق 06PIERRF hussain.rar


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الملف مرفوع على اوتوكاد
2007 للجميع ...واعتزر عن التاخير


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تفاصيل حديد القواعد لعدد 14 قاعدة
+ تفصيل حديد لاعمدة .
rem : ارتفاع الاعمدة مختلف حسب الميل
مشاهدة المرفق 07BBS-PIER -.rar


----------



## هندسة وطن (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ابحث عن مصمم جسور ضرورى 
فى المنتدى ارجو من الاخوة اعلامى به 
لوجود مشكلة فى احد الجسور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> ابحث عن مصمم جسور ضرورى
> فى المنتدى ارجو من الاخوة اعلامى به
> لوجود مشكلة فى احد الجسور


السلام عليكم
يمكنك ان تضع مشكلتك هنا وستجد المساعده باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ابوفاطمه المهندس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## هندسة وطن (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*قاعد لجسر بها عدد 6 اعمدة وابعادها 22 * 12 * 1.5 متر ,الاعمدة مربوط ببعضها ببيم*

لدى قاعدة منفصلة فى جسر يحتوى على 4 span ابعادها 22 * 12 * 1.5 متر
بها عدد 6 اعمدة دائرية بقطر( 1.5 متر ) بارتفاع 12 متر ...الاعمدة موصولة ببعضها ب
BRACING BEAM - ابعاده 1.5 * 1.5 متر ( تسليحه كالاتى 
TOP STELL = 8Y32 + 8Y25 
BOTSTEEL = 8Y32 + 8Y25
SIDE BAR =8Y25 
STIRRUPS = Y14 @150 cm .


المشكلة عند وضع الحديد الجانبى 8y25 @185 يتطلب منى 
زيادة عرض الbracing peam عن 1.5 الى 1.6 متر وهذا
ما يرفضه المصمم ولحل المشكلة اقترحت وضع لحديد الجانبى
الايمن والايسر داخل العمود حتى نحصل على شكل للبيم مساوى 
لشكل العمود , كما ان هناك مشكلة تسليح العمود 80y32 @9
مما يصعب وضع حديد البيم داخله -
مرفقات :


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 سبتمبر 2013)

صورة موضحة عليها حديد الكانات 
باللون الاحمر ويظهر الحديد المعنى 8y32 @eq space 
والذى يطلب المصمم وضعه على جانب العمود فى الكانات الخالية 
بالاحمر - وقمت بوضعه داخل العمود كما فى الصورة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> صورة موضحة عليها حديد الكانات
> باللون الاحمر ويظهر الحديد المعنى 8y32 @eq space
> والذى يطلب المصمم وضعه على جانب العمود فى الكانات الخالية
> بالاحمر - وقمت بوضعه داخل العمود كما فى الصورة


السلام عليكم
مع الاحترام الشديد للاستشاري فان رأيه غير صحيح حيث ان حديد التسليح Ground beam يجب ان يكون داخل حديد تسليح العمود وليس خارجة ؟؟؟
لذا فان الحل المقدم من طرفك هو الصحيح من الناحية الانشائية حيث يجب حصر القضبان وليس ان تكون في منطقة الكفر .
حيث ان وضع حديد البيم في كفر العمود سيؤدي الى ان الكفر للعمود فوق مستوى البيم سيزداد بمقدر 25مم على الاقل (في حالى عدم تنفيذ كانات للبيم في منطقة العمود) اما في حالة تنفيذ الكانات فستكون الزيادة 25+14=39 مم.
اما زيادة سماكة مقطع البيم بمقدار 10سم لا اعرف سبب الاعتراض على ذلك خصوصا ان الخرسانة ستكون اسفل مستوى الارض الطبيعية ولا يؤثر بشكل عكسي من الناحية الانشائية، الا اذا كان الاعتراض من ناحيه فرق التكلفة ولا يريد ان يحمل المالك ثمنها ؟.


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مع الاحترام الشديد للاستشاري فان رأيه غير صحيح حيث ان حديد التسليح Ground beam يجب ان يكون داخل حديد تسليح العمود وليس خارجة ؟؟؟
> لذا فان الحل المقدم من طرفك هو الصحيح من الناحية الانشائية حيث يجب حصر القضبان وليس ان تكون في منطقة الكفر .
> حيث ان وضع حديد البيم في كفر العمود سيؤدي الى ان الكفر للعمود فوق مستوى البيم سيزداد بمقدر 25مم على الاقل (في حالى عدم تنفيذ كانات للبيم في منطقة العمود) اما في حالة تنفيذ الكانات فستكون الزيادة 25+14=39 مم.
> اما زيادة سماكة مقطع البيم بمقدار 10سم لا اعرف سبب الاعتراض على ذلك خصوصا ان الخرسانة ستكون اسفل مستوى الارض الطبيعية ولا يؤثر بشكل عكسي من الناحية الانشائية، الا اذا كان الاعتراض من ناحيه فرق التكلفة ولا يريد ان يحمل المالك ثمنها ؟.


بارك الله فيك باشمهندس رزق اوفيت وكفيت 

ونعم المهندس انت قد اخبرته بعدة اخطاء ارتكبها 
ومن ضمنها استحالة انشاء البيم بعرض مساؤى 
لعرض العمود - ثانيا لا توجد فائدة من ربط حديد 
البيم الجانبى خارج العمود فمن الداخل يعمل البيم ككمرة رابطة
وتؤدى جميع الصفات الانشائية المطلوبة اما اصراره على وضع
الحديد خارج العمود فسيؤدى الى زيادة مقطع الكمرة عن مقطع العمود
والحمدلله يا باشمهندس رزق الذى دعم كلامى فى shop drowing 
عرض مقطع البيم او الكمرة 1.5 م هو نفسه مقطع العمود 1.5 م واستحالة 
مع وجود زيادة 32 ملم *2 جانبين + 14 ملم *2 (كانات )
ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير وقضى الله لك كل حاجة .


----------



## هندسة وطن (22 أكتوبر 2013)

لاكمال المشروع .....
العضو الذى ياتى بعد القواعد والاعمدة 
هو البيم الحامل للقيردرات او cap beam 
تسليحه يشبه تسليح بيم او كمرة B >A يوضع
بداخل الكاب بيم تسليح لعضو مهم جدا وهو 
Bearing plenth وهو يكون فى شكل 
مستطيل مشطوف يمتد تسليحه الى 3/4 الكاب بيم
ويبرز فوق الكاب بارتفاع 9.78 سم - ويتم صبه بخرسانة خاصة 
جدا conbextra H F مصنعة من شركة الفوزان وهو يستخدم لوضع 
قاعد القيردر


----------



## هندسة وطن (23 أكتوبر 2013)

صورة افقية لكاب بيم skew مائل بزاوية 45ْ درجة على الوادى



skew


----------



## هندسة وطن (23 أكتوبر 2013)

صورة لcap beam normal عمودى 
على الوادى


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله من الخير كله


----------



## Mohamed laith (30 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو تكملة الموضوع للاستفاده


----------



## هندسة وطن (6 مارس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وهو المستعان فى السموات والارض اواصل 
مرفق صورة للكاب بيم + bearing plinth steel


----------



## هندسة وطن (6 مارس 2014)

الخيوط فى الصورة اعلاه طريقة استلام 
محور البيرنك بلينس ويجب قياس بعد سنتر 
bearing plinth من نهاية حديد الكاب بيم الطرفين (مهم جدا)
للتاكد من وقوع الحديد المشطوف للبيرنك فى موضعه تماما حتى
نضمن وجود سمcover bearing ( 3)فى داخل المستطيل المشطوف ووذلك نسبة لان
الربر(rubber ) التى يجلس عليها القيردر يجب ان تكون فى موقعها
تمام لضمان سلامة جلوس القيردر كما موضح فى الصورة


----------



## هاني علي 26 (6 مارس 2014)

موضوع يستحق الدراسه وشكر صاحبه


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (7 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات والرسومات القيمه والتي استفدت منها الكثير حيث انني لم اعمل في مثل هذه المشاريع على الاطلاق ومعظم المعلومات جديده بالنسبه لي
واتمنى استكمال الموضوع لنهاية لمشروع


----------



## هندسة وطن (7 مارس 2014)

صورة توضح الاجزاء السابقة وطريقة وضع الربرrubber مع +bearing plingth
+ girder


----------



## هندسة وطن (7 مارس 2014)

ساقوم بشرحة طريقة لصق الربر على البيرنك بلنس
بواسطة مواد خاصة من الشركة العملاقة فوثان fosroc+سائلة + قرواوتت راتنج رمل zone3


----------



## هندسة وطن (7 مارس 2014)

صور الbearingplinth + steel bearing
+ طريقة استلام حديد البيرنك +Shuttering of bearing





وهذه ايضا =


----------



## هندسة وطن (7 مارس 2014)

ملحوظة حديد البيرنك بلينس يتم استلامه مع
حديد الكاب بيم


----------



## هندسة وطن (7 مارس 2014)

شكل bearing plinth يتم صبه 
بخرسانة خاصة تسمى كومبكسترا hf 
Conbextra HF وهى خرسانة خاصة تعطى قوة 
STRENGTH فى يوم واحد 180 KN ,
وفى اسبوع 650 KN min
واوصى باستخدامها فى هذا الموقع لقوتها 
كما فى الصور




ياتى على شنكارة او اكياس بحجم 25 كجم
البيرنك بعد الصب...............


----------



## SALAH MONIR (10 مارس 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية يا هندسة


----------

